

Ask PG: Can you share pitch decks of closed YC companaies - rgovind

PG,
I think it would be a great educational tool for some of us who just now started steps towards market research. Would it be possible to share pitch decks, market research details of some YC companies which have been closed down or have been acqui-hired.<p>For others here, request you to post some links to show how market research should be done for web-startups. The mint slide deck floating on slideshare is a very good resource.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
ig1
You're better off asking the founders themselves. It would be inappropriate
for YC to release the info without the founders consent in any case.

------
amarts
[http://www.seed-db.com/accelerators/view?acceleratorid=1011](http://www.seed-
db.com/accelerators/view?acceleratorid=1011)

